# Canada PNP



## sachin0109 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi everybody

How easy is it to get Provincial Nominarion for Canada PR ?
Does nomination applications for the provinces like Quebec, Nova Scotia, Saskatchewan etc can be applied easily ?

Best Regards
Sachin


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It is impossible to tell how easy or difficult it would be to get a Provincial Nomination. It would depend on what skill set you have to offer and the needs of the individual province.

You need to apply directly to the province to which you wish to move to. None of us are in any way associated with the various provincial government PNP programs, so we are unable to tell you how easy or hard it is to apply.

You should really consult the relevant provincial website... we are not here to hold your hand for every step of the process.


----------



## sachin0109 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Thank you for the information*

Well i really thank you for the information.
May be my question was too generic to get a straight answer.
Nonetheless i will start monitoring various PNP's for their requirements and see if we have any thing in common.
Thanks & Regards
Sachin.



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It is impossible to tell how easy or difficult it would be to get a Provincial Nomination. It would depend on what skill set you have to offer and the needs of the individual province.
> 
> You need to apply directly to the province to which you wish to move to. None of us are in any way associated with the various provincial government PNP programs, so we are unable to tell you how easy or hard it is to apply.
> 
> You should really consult the relevant provincial website... we are not here to hold your hand for every step of the process.


----------



## cannuck21 (Jan 1, 2016)

This is good advice. May I also suggest that you invest in a visit to the province that you are interested in and meet with the provincial immigration people when there. It was easy to arrange and the staff were exceptionally helpful.


----------



## sachin0109 (Dec 26, 2015)

cannuck21 said:


> This is good advice. May I also suggest that you invest in a visit to the province that you are interested in and meet with the provincial immigration people when there. It was easy to arrange and the staff were exceptionally helpful.


Indeed that is also a good idea.

Just to ask, How and Where can i contact to meet people which are with the provincial immigration ?

For example does Ontario or any other province have any office particularly and they offer appointment for any such information etc ?

Thanks & Best Regards
Sachin


----------

